# Farewell XP



## jbergsing (Oct 10, 2007)

OK, I finally broke down and did it. I bought a new notebook with Vista Home Premium yesterday. My old XP machine was dying so I decided to put it out of it's misery. I'll be transferring all my files over to this machine today and then it gets a full retirement.


----------



## Ivan (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm sure my laptop's day is coming. It's two years old and working pretty well, but you never know when the other shoe will drop.


----------



## JohnV (Oct 10, 2007)

Ivan said:


> I'm sure my laptop's day is coming. It's two years old and working pretty well, but you never know when the other shoe will drop.




You're dropping your shoes on it? Why didn't I think of that? I've tried 'bout everything else. 

The problem with my buying the latest thing is that by the time I finally do no one's raving about it anymore. When I finally broke down and retired my ME from service and got an XP, everyone else had already moved on to Vista. By the time I finally get Vista, who knows what everyone will be raving about. By the way, have bell-bottoms gone out of style yet?


----------



## shackleton (Oct 10, 2007)

I recently purchased a new laptop with Vista. It takes some getting used to. There are a lot of security features that are kind of a pain, especially since I am the only one who uses it. 
I have Quickverse, Wordsearch, Pradis and some other programs that I had to spend several days downloading patches for Vista just so my programs would work. Quickverse does not give it for free, it was a cost of $50 but I went ahead and upgraded so I have a lot more books now. 
It is kind of a pain but that may be because I am used to XP. I am sure I will get used to it.


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 10, 2007)

My couple months old laptop came with Vista. Yikes! Taking getting used to is an understatement. I also upgraded to Office 2007 at the same time. Between the two, the learning curve has proven a pain, especially when you need to apply patches to old programs. For some reason I couldn't get B-safe to work on Vista at home.


----------



## shackleton (Oct 10, 2007)

I forgot about Office 2007 that was another $150. I got a good deal on the computer but have so far spent $300 just to that I can use what I already had with Vista 
Trying to figure out Word is a daunting task, especially with no instuctions. I can't even tell what page I am on when typing and have to go to a completely seperate screen to switch to double space.


----------



## Ivan (Oct 10, 2007)

JohnV said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure my laptop's day is coming. It's two years old and working pretty well, but you never know when the other shoe will drop.
> ...


----------



## JohnV (Oct 10, 2007)

I was taking "Outside the Box" thinking lessons, but I was stumped after the first lesson. We were asked to bring a box and then quess what was not in it.


----------



## jbergsing (Oct 10, 2007)

Ivan said:


> I'm sure my laptop's day is coming. It's two years old and working pretty well, but you never know when the other shoe will drop.


Mine was almost three years old. It's in the closet now. Not really sure what I'm going to do with it.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow. And here I was thinkin' you'd upgraded to a REAL OS..... 

*runs out of thread*


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 10, 2007)

shackleton said:


> I forgot about Office 2007 that was another $150. I got a good deal on the computer but have so far spent $300 just to that I can use what I already had with Vista
> Trying to figure out Word is a daunting task, especially with no instuctions. I can't even tell what page I am on when typing and have to go to a completely seperate screen to switch to double space.



Bear with Office 2007. It is a fabulous improvement over 2003. It's capabilities are far superior, and you don't need to memorize arcane drop down menu nests. (which I had done). It took me like 2 months and I use Word now faster than I ever did.


----------



## raekwon (Oct 11, 2007)

BlackCalvinist said:


> Wow. And here I was thinkin' you'd upgraded to a REAL OS.....
> 
> *runs out of thread*



AMEN.

<-- messes around with Vista on his Mac every once in a while


----------

